# Ozzy we are going to miss you! Forever in our hearts.



## cslipski (Sep 15, 2011)

I wanted to start off by saying I am new to this forum but I wanted to share what has happend to our precious Ozzy. 

Yesterday was the worst day of our familys life. We had to lay our bestfriend Ozzy down to rest. 2 months ago he was diagnosed with Cancer of the Spleen. We had the surgery and they removed the spleen. He had an excellent recovery and seemed to be doing fine according to the vet and by his actions. He was running around playing with the kids, catching his frisbee and giving us tons and tons of love! 

2 weeks ago he started to go down hill again. He was lathargic, gums had no color, he just had no energy. We brought him to the vet and the vet diagnosed him with Auto-Immune Hemoltic Anemia. We have been bringing him everyday for prednisone shots hoping that his blood levels would increase. Yesterday morning he seemed week so we thought it was due to he did not get his shot yet. We went to the vet as usual and the vet was examining him and found a bump on his belly. He then stuck a needle in the bump and pulled out nothing but blood. Our Ozzy was bleeding internally. We weren't giving up hope on him , we rushed him to the emergency vet to get a ultasound to determine where the bleeding was coming from. Our worst nightmare has come true. The cancer spread all over his abdominal area and he was bleeding so bad internally. Our Ozzy was in so much pain, we knew what we had to do. At 10:15 our beloved bestfriend was laid to rest. We will all miss him so much. I wish there was a cure for his disease so he could be here with us today. The pain that i feel is unbearable. I know he is out of pain and is in a better place. I will forever miss him. We love you Ozzy!!


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm am so sorry for your loss. Cancer is horrible and takes our babies from us way too soon. There are no words that can take the hurt away... may Ozzy play long, run fast, and wait patiently for you at the bridge.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ozzy......

RIP Ozzy.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss - He is at peace. Peace to you as well.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about Ozzy.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Ozzy. May he rest in peace . How old was he?
Carol


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for loss of your best friend. You story sounds familiar to many of us. I wish I could do something to ease your pain. Your sweet Ozzy is playing with my Buddy who is at Bridge 4 months today with no pain. It is us left with broken hearts to miss our babies till we meet them again.
Run softly sweet Ozzy with your new friends.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. Sending you and your family much strength.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.

RIP sweet Ozzy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ozzy*

So very, very, sorry to read about your Ozzy-I love his name!!!
What happened to your Ozzy, happened to our Snobear. I know the pain.
Ozzy knows how much you loved him and is at peace and in no pain and is playing with all of our pets at the Rainbow Bridge.
I hope someday you can honor Ozzy's memory by giving your love to another.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your Ozzy. We've been down the splenetic cancer route with our precious dogs twice now. It's the hardest part about owning and loving these sweet gentle creatures--saying goodbye so soon. 

I hope you will post some photos and stories of your Ozzy when you feel up to doing so.


----------



## cslipski (Sep 15, 2011)

*Thank You*

Thank You everyone for the kind words during our tough time. Ozzy just turned 10 last week. As I look at his life he lived such a beautiful life. I wish all of you the best of luck with you and your babies. Ozzy will always be in our hearts. Until we meet again sweet boy. We love you forever and always. Thank you once again to all of you. All of your kind words really helped at this time.

Cathy


----------



## cslipski (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol he was 10. Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## cslipski (Sep 15, 2011)

I would love to share some stories of our precious boy and share with everyone his funny personality. Can you tell me how to post pictures? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. All of our hearts break a little each time we lose another one of our precious Goldens. My heart breaks for you and your family.

To post photos, I use photobucket.com I upload my pictures there, then copy the img code and paste it here. It works well that way.

We all would love to see pictures of Ozzy and hear about his wonderful life with you.

Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Ozzy-my heart goes out to you during this very sad and difficult time.

I hope you find peace knowing that Ozzy is pain free, enjoying life again and waiting for the day to be reunited with you.

Godspeed sweet Ozzy.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your lost. I too lost both my Goldens to Hemangio. One we were able to do surgery and get some extra time which we cherished and the other it was too far gone. They are our hearts and losing them is very painful. Prayers to you.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Peace to you and to your Ozzy. May he be playing hard, sleeping gently, running softly and watching over you and yours until you meet again. Sweet Bello and I send love. I know Bailey watches over us every day though it doesn't make it any easier, even 11 months later.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so profoundly sorry. It's so sad and devastating. Run free, Ozzie.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Ozzy! I can't wait to see pictures of him when you get the chance to post a few.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I know there are no words to help at this very sad time. I am so sorry for your loss. We have been down this can road 4 times. The hole in our hearts for our boys at the Bridge is always there and time only helps us to deal better. One of our boys, Pete, when through almost the exact same thing as Ozzy. The only thing I can tell you is people here really really understand what your are feeling. Please share pictures and stories of Ozzy. It does help you.


----------



## jchap (Mar 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Unfortunately, I could have written the same post, almost exactly. Our Golden/Collie mix Lassie had her spleen removed in March. New to the forum, I had posted about it and how they suspected Hemangiosarcoma but they couldn't confirm it. She has been doing very well until the last week. Just as you stated, very lethargic, pale gums etc. I took her to the vet this morning and long story short, it must have been Hemangio after all and it has spread to her abdomen and Liver. She came home with me and she is on prednisone, but the Dr. gave me the impression that it won't be long.


----------

